# Sig P229 stainless elite



## harmlessbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys, I am just curious why this handgun is not MA complaint? How is this gun different than a normal sig p229?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats a question for Marsha Coakley. The answer has to nothing to do with rationality or common sense.


----------



## harmlessbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Hush said:


> Thats a question for Marsha Coakley. The answer has to nothing to do with rationality or common sense.


I am not a cop. Do you guys carry the guns only on the approved firearm list?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe cuz stainless is evil I guess?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Neither am I. Some departments and officers carry guns not on the approved list. The list does not mean the gun is legal or not. The list is a consumer protection law and only applies to sales by dealers to customers.


----------



## harmlessbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess for a police officer there is always a way to purchase a handgun which is not on the approved list. For me, it just seems no way to get the stainless version of P229.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Not always, police officers off-duty personal firearms are subject to the same restrictions; however, again, the gun itself isn't "illegal" or prohibited, the dealer is prohibited from selling it under the guise of a consumer protection law. If the gun is already in the state, you can buy one used at a dealer, or face-to-face from someone who moves into the state. These are better questions for www.northeastshooters.com, a more firearm and firearm law oriented site. You might even find one for sale in the classifieds there.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually, if a gun is off list and it's not a government or individual officer purchase as a duty weapon, a dealer cannot sell/transfer the firearm to a MA resident - whether it's new or used.

They can however transfer it to another FFL, whether it is in or out of state.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

harmlessbunny said:


> I guess for a police officer there is always a way to purchase a handgun which is not on the approved list. For me, it just seems no way to get the stainless version of P229.


Yeah. There is. Find someone who has one in Mass, and buy on FA10.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was going to buy one a few yrs back, asked a few members on here about it because it had never been registered in Ma and the guy selling it wasnt LE. The situation seemed a little iffy so I opted for an H&K but man that is a nice gun.

As for why the guns not on the approved list. Im not LE but my guess is it has to do with testing. They have to test each firearm, for various things like trigger pull etc etc...they test the base models, testing additional models to approve would cost money and this is Ma. They would rather give money to illegals to kill Citizens than test additional firearms.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's it exactly, 7.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

frank said:


> Actually, if a gun is off list and it's not a government or individual officer purchase as a duty weapon, a dealer cannot sell/transfer the firearm to a MA resident - whether it's new or used.
> 
> They can however transfer it to another FFL, whether it is in or out of state.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Seriously wtf


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> Seriously wtf


Yup. All in the name of 'consumer protection regulation' that Harshbarger passed around 1997 as AG. A firearm has to be on the approved firearms roster (which may even apply for officer sales, I'm not sure - haven't checked), and it has to have at least a ten pound trigger pull for double-action, AND it has to have a magazine safety disconnect or a loaded chamber indicator in order to be sold/transferred by a dealer in MA.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dan Stark said:


> Yeah. There is. Find someone who has one in Mass, and buy on FA10.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Asked and answered..........It would be 100% "legal" transfer between two lawfully licensed individuals for a private sale on an FA-10 form.

Now CLOSE THIS.........Before Ron Glidden shows up!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

....and Closed. Popped my cherry on closing a thread.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm tempted to edit your disturbing picture, but I don't want to bask in your moment of...glory.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> ....and Closed. Popped my cherry on closing a thread.


Bunch of blue chicks having pink diarrhea


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh ah... And in AFTER the LOck


----------

